# U-Connect (bluetooth) question



## R Salesman (Jun 13, 2010)

My wife and I both have iPhones and successfully paired both to the U-Connect -- works great. When receiving and incoming call, our phones give us the option to talk/listen via the headset, or remain on the Routan's speakers/mic. 

Here's the rub: if we're both in the car, one of us would like to listen to the radio while the other is carrying on their phone conversation. If we select the option on our phone to talk/listen via the headset, the car's bluetooth still remains connected to the phone and locks out any other radio features -- in other words, I can't listen to any music while my wife is on the phone.

Aside from turning off the bluetooth on our phones (thus, defeating the purpose of having bluetooth in the first place), is there a way to force the head unit to play music while a bluetooth-paired phone is on a headset call?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

hmmm

I have an IPhone, my wife has a lg.

Now her phone is set as number 1 as i really don't use mine for calls. When she makes a call and then transfers it to her phone the radio comes back one. however i have never tried this in reverse.

Now its funny as when she is done her call, the radio still cuts in to tell me the phone call is completed.

So maybe there is something with the IPhone. I will give it a try and let you know what I come up with.


----------



## mrjgonzalez (Jul 6, 2011)

I have an HTC Incredible. I seemed to be able to pair the phone (it shows connected on my phone momentarily, then immediately says disconnected) but I cannot use any of the features. It shows signal strength and battery level but that's it.
When I press the phone button on the radio, I can make a call. However, it says call completed and it was never connected. :banghead:

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Transfer Call*

You can transfer the call from the radio back to the phone by pressing the VR button and saying "transfer" or "transfer call", and it will no longer go thru the radio system for that call, and you can also transfer the call back to the radio.


----------

